
I knew my Airbnb would be watching me – but it still creeped me out - pseudolus
https://www.thestar.com/opinion/contributors/2019/10/11/airbnb-surveillance-is-unsettling-even-when-disclosed.html
======
jfowl
Warning: Paywall, turn of JS to read the article anyway ;)

